# Copper marble HM X Superblack Plakat



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

My male Superblack lost interest so, I replaced him with a copper male.

The Male:



He looks superdelta until he flares and boy does he!

The female:


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry for the dirty glass, the spots aren't on her..hahaha.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Her form isn't as bad as it looks in this shot when she flares she is pretty decent not great but ok.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

She's pretty  gl


----------

